
Show HN: PHP application monitoring down to the code level - scepticer
https://ruxit.com/php-monitoring/
======
colloqu
How does it compare to blackfire.io or NewRelic?

~~~
scepticer
It has some unique features:

\- auto-discovery of applications/environments without any manual
configuration

\- visualisation of the full stack (end-to-end from webUI to cloud
infrastructure)

\- root cause analysis of problems: what previously took devs/ops hours -
figuring out bottleneckes or broken services / infrastructure - works out of
the box in seconds.

More information: [https://ruxit.com/why-
ruxit/overview/](https://ruxit.com/why-ruxit/overview/)

